# How NOT to use an extension ladder!



## IHATE_HOMEDEPOT (May 27, 2008)

A T.V. ad from my favorite store (big orange).


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Is this the ad Dan?


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

But its not even real snow. :whistling2:


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Workaholic said:


> Is this the ad Dan?


Yep. I contacted them and will post the resulting replies on my thread about this (New Home Depot Holiday Commercial - unsafe ladder use) located in Off Topic.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

researchhound said:


> Yep. I contacted them and will post the resulting replies on my thread about this.


Tell them to advertise ladder boots while they are at it.


----------



## Lambrecht (Feb 8, 2010)

If it was set up correctly he would not be able to sit down on the rungs as comfortably. Maybe Home Depot should have provided some rung cushions and beer holder.


----------



## Steve Richards (Dec 31, 2010)

Notice in the 2nd pic, the window's open.

That's because his wife's in there bitching at him.

.. maybe he wants to fall and put an end to his misery.


----------



## ARC (Nov 30, 2011)

oh man, that ladder placement makes me cringe! Slight movement and right through the window...
he should use some HD ladder arms.


----------



## Scotiadawg (Dec 5, 2011)

ARC said:


> oh man, that ladder placement makes me cringe! Slight movement and right through the window...
> he should use some HD ladder arms.


Reminds me of University Painters I often see around here. I'm always waiting to see the feet slip:whistling2:


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

Steve Richards said:


> Notice in the 2nd pic, the window's open.
> 
> That's because his wife's in there bitching at him.
> 
> .. maybe he wants to fall and put an end to his misery.


ha, good catch.

my guess is that there is a rigging system protruding from it that was photoshopped out.
the 1st is a stunt double.

the 2nd makes me cringe.


----------

